# Looking for Local Toronto DTG Printers to refer to.



## dorne (Oct 9, 2014)

After being told by some people who have DTG's to invest in getting my own rather than take wholesale orders. I've decided to refer customers who need one offs of high quality full colored shirt prints. Let me know where you guys are!


----------



## Groseryl (May 12, 2015)

Paris, Ontario with 2 locations we ship/take orders from in Toronto as well. Check out my profile for more.


----------



## nurbs (Oct 27, 2012)

We are located In Woodbridge, ON at Highway 7 and Martin grove. Currently only doing white or light prints.


----------

